# somerset and devon/ tour



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
I am back after a hot two week tour of somerset and devon... brill  
what great spectacuar views off the country side ,  and what such wide roads they have got :roll: :roll: ill post some storys later just catching up with my emails to be cont....

saruman


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The "A" road single track with passing places never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*SOMERSET*

hi all
We set off two weeks ago to somerset stopping at broadway cc site [ reconmended] on the way near evesham
Then we went to hurn lane cc site at burnham on sea , which was down a narrow lane but a lovely site.. we soaked up the sunshine and cider for 4 days then moved up the picture card
coast to minehead another cc site . but when we arived it was closed until 3.30, strange i thought!! there was a note on the door ! pick your own pitch and take a corroponding peg out off the board with your pitch number on it ! the site was full and the only available pitch was p22 and you where surrounded
with no easy access because off tugger/ cars and the like, it had too doo!!!!!! so we made do! the site is up to cc standards with clean toilets but there where some rude comments in the guest book about the warden being a camp
komperdant! but i never met him so i can not comment, what
i can say is that the site idealy suited to adults only .. this is not to say children are not welcome but the site is on terraces
and makes kids on bikes a bit dangerous, perhaps this was the cause off the tension between the rude camper! reading between the lines.. i would also add that i will contact cc club wareden to get p22 removed because a pitch where you inpose on others to move chairs /cars and the like just too get out should not be there!!! 
Any way after stlag luft22 we moved earlier than 
we wanted too devon.. a brill site Damage barton a family run 
site with spectacular views off the coast from your pitch, too get there we went the scenic route on A39 up purlock hill
to lynmouth the hills are 1 nin 4 so not for the faint hearted
or a worried wife :!: 8O :lol: :lol: 
:arrow: :arrow: :!: but at the top we saw five motorhomes coming out from a carpark so we desided too have a look and came across a wonderous view like being on top off the world
just brill ...... and the same could be said for the rest off the trip to mortohoe near damage barton farm[ reconmended] apart from the tight bends :roll :roll: : we stayed there with trips too
woolcombe /ilfacombe/ and the like just a fantastic hoilday was had by all and i would recomend devon and somerset,.. 

ray and vicky


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

The roads in Devon are vastly improved, I know of two within 15 miles of my home where there are straight stretches for at least 500 yards!!!! And you can even overtake if you have a Ferrari!!

Having lived here for 30 years, I know that the Devon drivers were used to the narrow roads and lanes before all the highways were widened. It used to be said that you could always tell a Devon driver, he drove with his two nearside wheels in the gutter.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> The "A" road single track with passing places never ceases to amaze me.


Hi
I live in Somerset, can you tell me where these
passing places are lol. 
Stan


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*damage barton*

hi
a lone MHF FLAG on site  :lol:

saruman


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I have many fond memories of the north Devon coast, Damage Barton is indeed a fabulous site.. did you walk along the headland to the lighthouse ?


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*DEVON*

HI scotjimland
yes i did bit risky with kids in tow does this map 
jog any !! 

great site great views jim

ray


----------

